# Can my rats have pistachio shells?



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

One of my rats teeth started to get a little long. I have given him paper towel tubes, sticks, paper towel, etc. We shelled a ton of pistachios for the new years. I now have a big bowl of shells. Can I give it to them for their teeth? Should I only give them a few because of the amount of protein? Its only the shells. No nuts.


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm wasn't going to give it to them until I had an answer. Just to be sure.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://forums.ratanooga.co.za/index.php?showtopic=4198
That says yes.

My rats were not at all interested in shells from their nuts, but certainly loved cracking them (once they figured it out).


Try soaking his wood chews in juice.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If they are interested in them, they can certainly have them. If not, there are a myriad of crafts for pistachio shells! 

A note, since you mentioned their teeth... they do not need anything to help grind their teeth down. They do this by eating naturally and bruxing. It's pretty rare that someone needs to intervene with their teeth.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Also I would like to add with cagedbirdsinging's comment is rats teeth are naturally long so what you think is long maybe a normal length for rats teeth.


----------

